# WhoopS!



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2008)

Ankle swollen almost 3 times it size. Ok so don't ask how because I have no clue.It is so brusied it looks black just under my ankle. In truth it has been hurting for atleast a week. I typed that and it hit me maybe when I rolled it last thursday. I have been fighting migrains and sinus pressure pretty bad would make sense I ignored it. Wouldn't be the first time. 

I sent Amy a picture with my phone. Trying to get it off my phone. 

















Ok so this is with the phone and not so great.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 19, 2008)

Ooh that looks like it hurts pretty bad! I've rolled my ankle before! Not pretty! I stepped on a tennis ball and that's how my ankle rolled....almost litteraly lol. basically the ball moved and my foot went with it but in a different direction and stuff...idk exactly it was last year...

Emily


----------



## swanlake (Sep 19, 2008)

my dad is an orthopedic surgon (a bone doctor) and when i rolled BOTH of my ankles (about 4 months apart) he told me to wrap it, ice it and keep it elevated and keep off it. by wraping it some of the swelling should start to go down. i know when i had mine wrapped it was only swelled in the places where there was no wraping covering my foot.

hope your ankle feels better, i know that totally stinks.


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 19, 2008)

Yikes! That looks awful. Would RICE help at this point?

Migraines, hate 'em! Sometimes Wal Mart Generic for Excedrin Migraine will work but sometimes it need a Zomig. I always ask my doc for samples when I am there but he has nurses with migraine who usually get to the samples first. Hope yours are better.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 19, 2008)

You poor thing!

That's a nasty bruise but the swelling would concern me more. Probably raising your leg, limit salts, drink lots of water (flush the fluids out) and a cold compress..... take a couple of tylenol and call me in the morning......


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 20, 2008)

Will do to all. Ok so it hurts when I walk! What am I supposed to do today?? Go to the Big E. I want to go. I more than likely will.


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 20, 2008)

That looks extremely sore...ouch! You probably need to stay off it as much as possible to help it heal (along with the other suggestions). Though if you're going to the fair, well...I suspect a doctor would say to stay home. (If it were me, I know what I'd do...lol) So if you do go out, maybe try to sit and rest as much as you can in-between things. If you had access to a pair of crutches that might help too.  But I'd suggest you definitely get it checked out, just to be sure there's nothing torn or damaged inside. Just be careful you don't wind up hurting yourself more. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 20, 2008)

I think my mom has crutches.:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 20, 2008)

OUCH! That looks painful! I agree, rest it well and lots of ice! 

Big E? Would that be the emergency room? 

I hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 20, 2008)

The Big E is one of the biggest fairs around. http://www.thebige.com/

Today Jordin Sparks will be there.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 20, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> The Big E is one of the biggest fairs around. http://www.thebige.com/
> 
> Today Jordin Sparks will be there.



Aaaah I see lol..... Well, if you go, be really really careful! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 20, 2008)

My mom is putting her crutches and lending me her memory card to take pictures.:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 20, 2008)

ouch that looks like it hurts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 20, 2008)

ohh. That looks like it hurts really bad. hope you get better soon!:hug:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 20, 2008)

feel better soonink iris:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 20, 2008)

Didnt go.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 20, 2008)

Ali, You might have torn some ligaments or something - you need to be very careful. If nothing else, wrap it in an ACE bandage and get a wheel chair - make everyone push you around......


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought you'd finally had enough of stupid customers at work and finally stuck your foot in their behinds..


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 21, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Ali, You might have torn some ligaments or something - you need to be very careful. If nothing else, wrap it in an ACE bandage and get a wheel chair - make everyone push you around......



That would be awesome. We have the electrical ones at work.

Want to know what is making me happy? I fit into a size 12 again! I haven't since highschool.


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow! That is quite an accomplishment! Good for YOU! 

But how is your ankle this morning? Still swollen? Looks really sore. I got my daughter a compression bandage that slips over the ankle (from the local pharmacy). It worked real well when she rolled her ankle. (Sincerest sympathy on the migraines. I get them too. UGH!) Are you taking an anti-inflammatory? Tylenol? Ibuprophen? Something?

Hope it's feeling better soon...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 22, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Wow! That is quite an accomplishment! Good for YOU!
> 
> But how is your ankle this morning? Still swollen? Looks really sore. I got my daughter a compression bandage that slips over the ankle (from the local pharmacy). It worked real well when she rolled her ankle. (Sincerest sympathy on the migraines. I get them too. UGH!) Are you taking an anti-inflammatory? Tylenol? Ibuprophen? Something?
> 
> Hope it's feeling better soon...


Swollen it goes down if I am off but swells up when used. Will look at work for that. Naproxin(sp?) and some pain meds I had here.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 22, 2008)

You can take Naproxin or Aleve. Hope you feel better.....maybe you should go see the doc.

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 22, 2008)

I might if I can find the time.Depending how I amdoing I maygo wensday.I got the compression bandage. I like it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL Don't use it too tight. I always liked using one too - you can tell when it feels better - it's doing what it needs to.

I hope it's feeling better soon!
and CONGRATS ON THE SIZE 12!!!

Awesome!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 22, 2008)

I have to say wearing size 12 is weird. I graduated 02.


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 23, 2008)

You should be very proud of yourself! It's not easy to lose weight. (I KNOW!) It'll be a lot more fun wearing a smaller size!

How is your ankle this morning?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrats on losing weight! 

Sorry to hear your ankle isn't better... I hope it heals soon! :hug1


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 23, 2008)

Ankle is doing better. Going to try it with out anything on it tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad it's feeling a bit better. Are you still going to see the Dr?

And yes, congrats on the size 12. Running around after all the bunnies must have paid off 

Jan


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 23, 2008)

Even if it's feeling better, I'd leave the compression bandage on it for a few days to let it heal. If you roll you ankle again before it heals, you will have real damage. (I know, my daughter has already had ankle reconstruction surgery to correct the damage done.)

Please be careful...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 24, 2008)

I will. :biggrin2:I tend to be stubborn.


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 24, 2008)

Stubborn is fine! Don't be dumb! Give it time to heal.....


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 24, 2008)

I was fine during the day but by the end it hurt. Iam going to keep it alittle longer.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Bruised but barely any swelling left.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 27, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Bruised but barely any swelling left.


Very good to hear!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

I took the compression bandage off...and rolled it AGAIN! Swelled up fast.:grumpy:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

Ouch! That sucks.....  

That's what I did- I thought I was better, went and did too much.... BAM! Back 10 steps... lol...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*In my case limps. *

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Ouch! That sucks.....
> 
> That's what I did- I thought I was better, went and did too much.... BAM! Back 10 steps... lol...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *In my case limps. *
> 
> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> ...




Hops? This seems like a very appropriate emoticon right now!

:rabbithop


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL! I think that one is a good one for me right now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

*Maybe you should see a doctor? Maybe you are rolling it because it's weak? *

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I took the compression bandage off...and rolled it AGAIN! Swelled up fast.:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Maybe you should see a doctor? Maybe you are rolling it because it's weak? *
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> ...




I will be booking a check up soon. I will ask about it.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

Convo with Mouse and Chalk

Ali says (3:53 PM):

*
Hey
*
Mouse and Chalk says (3:53 PM):


hey!

Ali says (3:53 PM):

*
I just took and heard a popping sound in my foot
*
Ali says (3:53 PM):

*
felt like a hard slap on it
*
Ali says (3:53 PM):

*
almost burned
*
Mouse and Chalk says (3:53 PM):


eugh! 

Mouse and Chalk says (3:54 PM):


ouch!!

Ali says (3:54 PM):

*
same one that has been giving me issues
*
Mouse and Chalk says (3:54 PM):


go to the doctor!!! 

Ali says (3:54 PM):

*
I will soon
*
Ali says (3:54 PM):

*
now foot tingles?
*
Mouse and Chalk says (3:55 PM):


like pins and needles?

Ali says (3:55 PM):

*
going up my leg
*
Ali says (3:55 PM):

*
yup
*
Mouse and Chalk says (3:55 PM):


that's not good 

Ali says (3:55 PM):
*
nope
*
*
Mouse and Chalk says (3:56 PM):


is it going numb?

Ali says (3:57 PM):


feels like it but at the same time no

Mouse and Chalk says (3:57 PM):


strange

Ali says (3:57 PM):


i can walk on it

Ali says (3:57 PM):

so thats good
*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a tendon I think. You need to get it checked.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

I will. I get out of work at 2:00. I will see if I can find a doctor.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 29, 2008)

Ouch. I'm always doing this. Usually it doesn't swell up badly though.

I also find it weird you say 'rolled'. Do you mean like sprained? We call it sprained (if its bad) or twisted (if its just a bit).

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## dquesnel (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with Bo B- I had the same experience as you, having rolled felt a 'pop' etc. It was a torn ligament, that is what the popping sound and tingling is. It hurt but I continued to walk on it, and when I turned my foot over I saw a hematoma at bottom of foot where the blood had pooled when the ligament ruptured. If you see bruising you know for SURE that a ligament somewhere burst. It might be in your foot, and not the actual ankle which was my case.

Unfortunately, like Bo B said your ankle/foot is probably weak, so physio would be needed to rehab it. I hope it is not that bad- but tendon and ligament issues can get really bad if left untreated. You should ask about an air cast- they are pretty cool


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

I am calling tomorrow! It still feels tingly.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm glad you're getting it seen! It sounds horrible.... Anything to do with broken bones or anything like that makes me go *bluuuuuueeeeeegh* *shivers* 

Is it any better today?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 30, 2008)

Really bad sprain. I keep reinjuring. Brace for a week to two weeks. See me again next tuesday.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 1, 2008)

Eeek! :shock: Oh no! Can you still work with it? 

I hope the brace helps.... how's it feeling today?


----------



## JimD (Oct 1, 2008)

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 1, 2008)

Work but limited. Pain killers, know my limits. If it hurts or I am getting tired I am to go sit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 3, 2008)

I no like brace but is helping. If I take slightly longer breaks and cover breaks at the fitting room it is better. I don't hurt or feel as tired.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2008)

Strained ligament. Physical therapy and lets see. :X


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 7, 2008)

tendon, ligament..... yep.... I knew it was more than a bruise! :shame


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2008)

:embarrassed:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 8, 2008)

Eeeeek! When do you start the physio?? :hug1


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 8, 2008)

Yesterday! An the doc is a hot one! I go again tomorrow.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 8, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Yesterday! An the doc is a hot one! I go again tomorrow.


LOL! :laughsmiley: Well at least that's something to take your mind off it!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 8, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yesterday! An the doc is a hot one! I go again tomorrow.
> ...


:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------

